
Google Cloud Platform Is Down - Willson50
https://console.cloud.google.com
======
cocoflunchy
Title should be changed to "Google Cloud Console is down". Still a big pain...

The status has been updated here:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/developers-
console/...](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/developers-
console/19001)

------
verdverm
Web console shows 500s, mobile app still seems to be working, CLI is working.

Seems the cloud console is down, but Google cloud is not down. All my stuff is
still running and responding

------
halfnibble
I am having some weird issues trying to switch my account user, but I can
access the console home page.

~~~
halfnibble
Ok. Nope. I finally switched my google user, and I'm getting errors messages
when I try to access my VM list.

~~~
luso_brazilian
Same here, made a print screen of the error message

> [https://imgur.com/a/mxgqTXH](https://imgur.com/a/mxgqTXH)

It says

> There's a problem at our end.

> Please try again. If the problem persists, please let us know using the
> "Send Feedback" link below. Thanks!

------
mtmail
works fine for me

